
ByteDance Tells U.S. It Won’t Sell TikTok’s Algorithm - richiezc
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2020-09-13/bytedance-tells-u-s-it-won-t-sell-tiktok-s-algorithm-scmp
======
Firebrand
The algorithm is just a ranking of statistical probabilities—not some magic
spell. Microsoft’s world class engineers could easily replicate that.

I’m not so sure if buying only TikTok’s U.S. user base is worth it, though.
TikTok’s switching costs are much lower, and the network effects are weaker
compared to something like Facebook/Instagram. Look at the amount of people
uploading their watermarked TikTok videos to Reels. Build some decent video
editing tools and they will come.

